# marbles as ammo?



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I know marbles are great target ammo, but can I hunt squirrels, rabbits, and doves with them? I looked through the hunting setup page and didn't find a whole lot of marbles being used, so I thought i should ask first rather than injure an animal. They are 70 grains, which is good, but they are not dense material. will a headshot drop a squirrel? and if so, I'd like to use butterfly bands to shoot them; what is the minimum fps I need to safely hunt squirrels?

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

On average, glass has about the same density as stone. So think of a marble as just a very smooth stone.

Frankly, I think 70 grains is a bit light. I would try to use heavier ammo. If you can get that 70 grain ammo up to about 200 fps, it should dispatch a squirrel with a head shot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use marbles a lot.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I use marbles a lot.


looks like marble are working for you. I like the pics. I would love to see more if you have some.

Njones


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

DANG, ghost! That's quite some hunting. I'm encouraged that an experienced hunter like you uses these (especially with the armadillo). I'll definitely give them a try.

Charles, I know they're light, but I've found that a skinny 15 year old like me just cannot pull bands that will fling, say, 44cal lead balls at a decent speed. Maybe someday. 

Ghost, what setups do you use for squirrels? I saw some green band there, but I don't have any, so do you ever use tbg?

Thanks, guys!

Peter


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

PeterW said:


> DANG, ghost! That's quite some hunting. I'm encouraged that an experienced hunter like you uses these (especially with the armadillo). I'll definitely give them a try.
> 
> Charles, I know they're light, but I've found that a skinny 15 year old like me just cannot pull bands that will fling, say, 44cal lead balls at a decent speed. Maybe someday.
> 
> ...


theraband gold is real good that green band is the weider exercise bands you can buy in the sporting goods dept. at walmart they are good to alot of people use them because you can get them easily without having to order them


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

bigron said:


> PeterW said:
> 
> 
> > DANG, ghost! That's quite some hunting. I'm encouraged that an experienced hunter like you uses these (especially with the armadillo). I'll definitely give them a try.
> ...


what big Ron said


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

There a lot more pic but I be here all day and there are the one I don't recover also I also carry a bag that has all types of ammo in it lead steel marbles hex nuts I shoot I shoot it all.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the pics ghost. I can't wait till squirrel season starts.

Njones


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Ghost, what are your normal band dimensions for tbg for marbles? Your success shows both that you are incredibly skilled and that you have a setup that works!

Peter


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use 1 inch taper to 3/4 inch 9 1/2 long and 1 straight cut 9 1/2 long and I don't have a anchor point.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Alright, thank you! I should be good to go, then, because I use 1 to 1/2 inch taper 12 inches long. That should take out some squirrels!

Peter


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I use marbles a lot.


Ghost.

Your draw from the picture looks like mine, If your 6' is your draw about 38" ? It looks like you are drawing to about your armpit on the pouch hand side ?

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's about right.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

PeterW said:


> Alright, thank you! I should be good to go, then, because I use 1 to 1/2 inch taper 12 inches long. That should take out some squirrels!
> 
> Peter


Are you stretching those 12" bands to the full 60-65 inches? To get full speed and power from teraband gold you want about 500-550% stretch.

So if your draw is shorter than 60 inches you may be better off shortening those bands accordingly, power wise. With the increased stretch factor band life will decrease but that's a trade off we all have to make. You need the power for a clean kill.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Head shots at high speeds and marbles are very lethal. Get your accuracy up and the animals will go down. Guaranteed


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> PeterW said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, thank you! I should be good to go, then, because I use 1 to 1/2 inch taper 12 inches long. That should take out some squirrels!
> ...


Ok, I'll look into that. I think my max draw is like 59 inches, but I usually only draw to about 45 inches - semi-butterfly. That's mostly for target shooting, though. I think 11 inch bands might be better for hunting.



ChapmanHands said:


> Head shots at high speeds and marbles are very lethal. Get your accuracy up and the animals will go down. Guaranteed


I'll take your word for it! I'm looking forward to hunting soon!

Will theraband black maybe shoot marbles faster for less draw weight? Charles says I can hunt with about 200 fps. What do you think?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have used theraband black and marbles successfully for hunting. I have never chronied speeds, as I don't have one, but I used them cut 10 inches long, 1 and 1/8 inch tapered to 3/4 of an inch. Very light pull and sent the marbles screaming for a short range. The marbles are fairly light with a large surface area so they slow down quickly. I don't take the shot unless I am within about 20 feet. I prefer to use gold gym red or green cut 1 inch to three quarter at 9 inch active length with about a 45 inch draw. Good luck brother


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I love that tb black idea. I just ordered 6 feet to try it out. Does it shoot faster than tbg for lighter draw weight?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't have a chrony or much experience with tbg. I have no idea man. But the draw is very light which allows for more accurate shooting imho


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice. Well, I'll give it a shot (no pun intended). I'll check if it seems faster for its draw weight.


----------



## eagleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Ghost, did you eat that armadillo? If so what's it taste like? Just curious


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

After the testing stuff I did today I shot 5/8 marbles.....I use them a lot, if you buy quality at the right place they are cheap, fly good and have enough wack to bring down game.

I will probably use them again tomorrw too :- )

wll


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

If both Wll and Ghost say it can bring down game... well... it can bring down game. Thanks, guys!

Peter


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

PeterW said:


> If both Wll and Ghost say it can bring down game... well... it can bring down game. Thanks, guys!
> 
> Peter


There are a lot of guys that use marbles for hunting better than me, I use them because they are cheap, fly fast, and knock the crud out of pest birds.( In California, that is slingshot game)

I have not shot anything "big" with a marble like the much better shooters on this forum have, we just don't have the animal population that you can legally hunt with a slingshot out here in California, so I'm stuck with sparrows, sometimes starlings and an occasional ground squirrel that comes within range ..... and that is rare where I live.

But yes, I love shooting marbles and hope to score tomorrow using them ;- )

wll


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Ghost man you are a killer! I have dillos here and would not have thought a marble would put the whack on it. but I guess a shot to the head is a shot to the head, add a whack with a stick or a rock to finish things off.


----------

